# ANY FAST DEFRAGMENTOR



## Curious Guest (May 5, 2005)

Can any one suggest a reasonibly fast defragmentor for XP? I am really fedup  with disk keeper, norton or smartdisk.


----------



## futuristically_ancient (May 5, 2005)

Diskeeper is one of the best and fastest disk defragmenter iv seen!

Visit one of my own threads here

Chiao!
_____


----------



## swatkat (May 5, 2005)

Try System Mechanic's Disk defragmenter. And, how about the Windows Disk defragmenter itself?


----------



## jay4u (May 5, 2005)

*Try PD 7*

Try Perfect Disk 7 . It rocks .  You have 3 options

1. Defragment ( Fastest.. really fast )
2. Smart Placement
3. Smart Placement with Agressive Fragmentation ( Slowest )

Try and post your experiences.............


----------



## thegame_rulez (May 6, 2005)

how is diskeeper 9 pro?


----------



## anandk (May 6, 2005)

have used diskeeper, system mechanic's and fix-it utilities'.

find Diskeeper the fastest and effective.                      8)


----------



## atool (May 6, 2005)

thegame_rulez said:
			
		

> how is diskeeper 9 pro?



i m using it..its good


----------



## grinning_devil (May 6, 2005)

diskkeeper is really the best .... 
nice interface .. fast too ... 

though have used system mech tool too .. 
diskeeper is better ...


----------



## geek_rohit (May 7, 2005)

Norton SpeedDisk is a breeze in Win98. If you have dual boot with 98 defrag in Win98. Speed Disk is slow in XP. I use SpeedDisk in Win98 and defrag all the drives including the XP parition.


----------



## koolbluez (May 8, 2005)

system mechanic's disk defragger is good... u can have optimized defrag, full defrag.... depending on mode speed changes... System Mechanic is an ultimate _system mechanic_


----------



## futuristically_ancient (May 8, 2005)

I like Diskeeper 9 Pro.....its fast & effective

Visit my own thread here


----------



## Curious Guest (May 11, 2005)

Thats it geek_rohit
I was doing it for a long time. But in some of the XP partion, it refuses to defrag because of 'illegal long file name' and want to run NDD. I am hesitant to do it. Is it safe to run NDD in XP partition from 98 ? If so 'geek_rohit' you are great. Thanx again


----------



## geek_rohit (May 11, 2005)

Yea it is safe. I had been doing it for a long time, and no problems for me at all.


----------



## devilhead_satish (May 11, 2005)

I like System Mechanic's Defragmenter. Its safe and fast. Has a very cool Graphical representation for the defragmentation process.


----------



## pramod_kk (Nov 1, 2007)

*Re: Try PD 7*

How is Perfect Disk 8?


----------



## VideoEditingIndia (Nov 1, 2007)

Guys, Nobody haven't tried Ultimate Defrag?  *www.disktrix.com/UDScreenshots.htm

It allows you to choose your files and folders from the drive and you can exactly move/relocate them in your HDD where it should be(Outer tracks have less access time). BUT ITS NOT GOOD FOR BEGINNERS. I have used Sys Mech & Diskeeper too but not....


----------



## almighty (Nov 1, 2007)

LOL
2 yr old thread bumped


----------



## Faun (Nov 1, 2007)

lol
Ultimate defrag


----------



## VideoEditingIndia (Nov 1, 2007)

Oh, My mistake? Anyway how is Utimate Defrag?


----------



## Ponmayilal (Nov 1, 2007)

I use Raxco's Perfect Disk 8 and am happy with it. It is realy fast when dealing with small files.But when it comes to large video files it takes a long time but I presume that is normal.I usually leave it to defrag my Video partition in the background and carry on with my other work.When it comes to defrag the large 300GB back up external drive, I start the defragging at night before retiring and by morning it is over.So I have never run out of patience and Perfect Disk is Microsoft approved. But still the built in Defragmenter in Microsoft Windows, I understand,  is courtesy Diskkeeper. I also tried the free defraggler of CCleaner stable . but found that it was much much slower than Perfect Disk 8.My advice would be there is no point in looking for a fast defragmenter. Stick with one and allow it to do the task at its own pace. If necessary do the defragging at night and go to sleep.


----------



## Tech.Masti (Nov 2, 2007)

^^ is it free??


----------



## nvidia (Nov 2, 2007)

VoptXP


----------



## Akshay (Nov 2, 2007)

Been using Ashampoo Magical Defrag 2 for a while. It is really lite on resources n does defragmentation very well.


----------



## indranilmaulik (Nov 2, 2007)

try O&O Defrag once . . . .



			
				ax3 said:
			
		

> AusLogics Disk Defrag ...... the best & fastest .....
> 
> defrag`s my 40gb almost full partition in 25min flat .......


 
yeah i even tried it for 3 months. defrag is only fast, but very slight improvement in disk performance.

then went back to logtime pal O&O Defrag.

O&O Defrag = too good


----------



## Doomsday (Nov 4, 2007)

Diskeeper 2008 is the fastest defragmenter of the 3 or 4 I've tried. None of the others were able to defrag as quickly, or using such few system resources. I was able to use the PC as much as I wanted while Diskeeper was defragmenting in the background.


----------



## NucleusKore (Nov 4, 2007)

Diskeeper lite


----------



## lowercase (Nov 6, 2007)

Freeware- DK Lite.
I'd agree with you on Norton, havent tried Smartdefrag.

Now on Diskeeper paid version, extremely good tool, would recommend it anytime.


----------



## praka123 (Nov 6, 2007)

have seen o&o defragger doing nice in xp.


----------



## vikassethi (Nov 18, 2007)

I have Perfect Disk 8 and I feel it is very good. No issues enountered with it so far (since last 6 months).


----------



## JohnephSi (Nov 18, 2007)

Use auglogics disk defragmenter which is free n fastest of all.


----------



## paradisevikas (Nov 25, 2007)

try ashampoo magical defragmenter 2


----------

